# USB Keyboard and mouse failure in dell XPS



## Zildjian1623 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a Dell XPS 400 and one day in the middle of typing the keyboard and mouse simply stopped working. After a forced shut down It booted into my XP login page and neither the keyboard nor mouse worked. I tried every port fount and back, I thought perhaps the ports had shorted out but the optical mouse still lights up. 

Reading these Forums I saw suggestions to have the keyboard and mouse boot from the BIOS and not the operating system. not being able to use my keyboard i was unable to enter my BIOS. I removed the CMOS battery hopeful that it would do something, anything. but alas now it wont even boot windows, now my computer reads.

"keyboard failure
Floppy Diskette seek failure
strike the F1 key to continue, F2 to run setup utility"

with no keyboard functionality that becomes hard. 
and my computer has no Floppy drive

Any help would be great

Thanks!


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Attach a standard PS2 keyboard to make the BIOS changes with. Can pick one up for $10 if you don't have one.

Good chance you have larger issues than these peripherals though...maybe HD or MB.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

No ps2 jack on these models. 

Try another usb jack for the keyboard. These Dell's are odd with the usb keyboards and mice. They like some usb jacks more than others.


----------



## Zildjian1623 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yes I have no PS/2 ports and I have tried every USB port on the machine, no luck, Quite irritating.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Just to make sure > These are wired Mouse and Keyboard and the wireless ones right?
The only other thing I know to try is borrow another USB keyboard unplug both the mouse and the present keyboard and try booting with the new keyboard only also unplug any other USB devices you may have.


----------



## Zildjian1623 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yep wired mouse and keyboard. After resetting the COMS and powering down. Im guesing its a Motherboard problem and it will have to be replaced. anyone know how to find out what motherboard i need to replace it. Dell has been no help at all. and im surei can find it cheaper than what dell sells it for.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Well Dell has their own motherboards and the XPS400 is a BTX style If I had to guess it's probably an I945P intel chipset on a Dell OYC523.
But you should use you service tag to verify that.
Do you have any of the troubleshooting lights light on the front above the power button?


----------

